# plant identification



## Mad Professor (Oct 3, 2008)

The center piece in this photo.










When I bought it, they said it was some sort of crypt or anubias.

But it thrives in low light conditions, so what is it?


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

Crypt wendtii


----------

